# A Few Pics



## honmol (Jan 2, 2006)

Phred:


















Kevin:


----------



## honmol (Jan 2, 2006)

Bob:


----------



## honmol (Jan 2, 2006)

My New Mustard Gas Male:


----------



## honmol (Jan 2, 2006)

My New Female (a mistake sent by the breeder in place of a mustard gas but I like her):


















































More coming soon!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

she looks like she's packing eggs, buetiful mustard gas male, i love his finnage The female has nice fins also.


----------



## honmol (Jan 2, 2006)

thanks. Here are a couple more pics


----------



## honmol (Jan 2, 2006)

And A Few More


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

i almost like the female more than the male, she's beautiful. you should try to breed her with the mustard gas


----------



## honmol (Jan 2, 2006)

For some reason everyone always tells me how gorgeous the females are but they don't seem to comment on the males as much. . . odd. I just started conditioning them today. It'll be my first attempt at breeding


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I love 'em all! Good luck with the breeding!


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I've never seen such a beautiful female.... Seems like the mistake was in your favor.

The males are nice too, but the female is beautiful for a female!


----------

